# xtrail T31 roaring / rumble noise



## speedy57 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey anyone on here got the answer pleeeese !!

Have a 2008 xtrail with 52000 on the clock. Had both front wheel bearings replaced, new discs / pads but still getting a roaring sound when driving either with clutch out or in. constant sound at any speed. tyres are still good with no wear running Pirelli scorpions all round. same noise on any road surface. 

Nissan experts !! road tested and said nothing wrong but I know there is a slight grating or roaring noise coming from the front !!

all sensible grown up ideas suggestions greatly appreciated guys and gals.

thanks


----------



## Sassiecat1960 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Query*

I'd appreciate any reply you ge ton this - I have the same on T30 . Brakes, and bearings changed, new tyres and still there.....


----------

